# Upload iCloud bloqué à 95 %



## fluo (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Ma synchro en upload sur iCloud est bloquée à 95 % de chargement de 82047 éléments vers iCloud.

J'ai largement de l'espace sur iCloud, j'ai rebooté le Mac (qui est passé récemment sur High Sierra), et je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Savez-vous s'il y a un "log" iCloud accessible quelque part pour que je puisse voir si un fichier précis bloque ?

Merci !


----------

